
Raft: A Fantastical and Absurd Exploration - knoppers12341
https://www.chronicpizza.net/posts/leekyraft/
======
knoppers12341
Raft is all the rage right now. A while ago I implemented Raft in Golang.

Here's my attempt at explaining one of its core mechanisms: log replication,
through the life of a entry.

